# Duck Call Jig



## DavidDobbs (Nov 20, 2013)

My son loves to turn. He has tried to make calls from scratch. Which we all know what the out come of that was going to be. Pretty tuff to do.
His didn't want go give up but I told him I would buy him a jig.
That said who makes the best public jig?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## SENC (Nov 20, 2013)

David - I don't know that there is a "best". Webfoot, RiverMallard and Pintail make good ones. That said, my recommendation would be to make a couple wooden jigs based on his favorite calls, then make a couple flat jigs. Going through this process teaches a lot about callmaking. Then, either buy a public jig or, if he has created something he likes, have a custome jig made. You can get ducky sound out of a call made on a public jig, but such inserts still need a lot of tweaking to sound really good. Post back if you want to discuss further... I'm happy to help, as are (I'm sure) some of the other callmakers here (who, by the way, are much more talented than I am).


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 21, 2013)

You can try these guys if you want a jig made based on your sample:
http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/jigs


----------

